# Generator



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Just purchased a new Honda EU2000 ( on order ). What kind of adapters do I need? Do i use the 12 or 18 inch Shore power 
adapter that the Dealer gave me? Never owned a TT or Generator before!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A quick google and I don't see a 30A plug on the gen so you will need to use the "dog bone" 30A to 15/20A adapter you have. Now you say your adapter is 12-18" long , is it a large gauge wire or about as thick as a nickel round? If so good to go, if a smaller gauge wire I'd spend the ~$10 and buy a quality adapter. The short plug adapters that are like a hockey puck are worthless IMO. The get HOT under a load.

Good luck


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

You won't need any adapter. You OB power cord will plug directly into the 30amp connector on the generator.


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank's Alot


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase! That is one thing on my list. Maybe this year! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Will let you know how it work's out.
Got a great price on this Generator from Mayberry. $ 879.00
http://mayberrys.com/honda/generator/html/...rtgenerator.htm


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I could be wrong, but I don't think the 2000 has a 30 amp recepticle. You WILL need an adapter.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

I was looking at them last weekend and have a question for those of you that have experience with them.

What is the usage difference between the two? Can you run the air with the 2000 or do you need the 3000 Generator?

I have read on here in the past that some of you have two 2000's just because they are lighter to move or because you started with one and than added another.

My understanding is that the 3000 is the granddaddy and does it all. What will the 2000 not accomplish?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

forumcoach said:


> I was looking at them last weekend and have a question for those of you that have experience with them.
> 
> What is the usage difference between the two? Can you run the air with the 2000 or do you need the 3000 Generator?
> 
> ...


I have the 3000 and if I had it to do over I would buy one 2000 (possibly two, and a parallel kit). I can count on one hand the number of times I had to run the AC on the generator. However, one 2000 will not run the AC and it would be hard pressed to run the microwave and a 1000 watt coffee pot at ths same time too. But, for the five minutes you run the microwave, you can turn off the coffee pot.

The 3000 is very heavy and is getting harder and harder or me to load onto the truck. For the type and location of dry camping we do, a 2000 would be plenty. I would only add another 2000 after I proved the need to myself. With the 2000, you can always run two oscillating fans at night. A big main attraction for the 3000 is that you can add a wireless, remote start - and it is nice to just flick the button when the weather is bad. I always felt so bad sending DW out in the sleet, snow and rain to start the generator. The remote start was a Mother's Day present.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Moosegut


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got the new generator in today. Boy this thing is sweeet! Fast delivery
2 day's. Talk about quite.







U were right ( 2500RAM ) no 30A plug.
Cant wait to get into the WILD


----------

